# Tractor problem



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a TL2500 ISEKI tractor I need help on it. Ok here the problem the bucket will go up and down but it wont roll back and forth and my 3pt hook up wont go up an down. What can it be?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

How is the bucket's hydraulics hooked into the tractor, and how do you control it? Is there a separate control valve for the loader, or do you use the auxiliary hydraulic controls on the tractor to move the loader. Do you have some pictures of the controls/hydraulics setup?

It almost seems like either a valve is stuck somewhere, preventing fluid from getting where it should be, or a pump has failed and isn't moving fluid. On a tractor that small, its doubtful you would have more than one hydraulic pump, so the second idea is less likely.

I just checked online and found this pic:











Is that what yours looks like? If so, it appears that the loader is fed by two hydraulic lines from under the tractor and is controlled by a set of hydraulic valves on the right side of the loader frame. If one of the valves isn't working, then I'd suspect that the valve needs to be serviced or rebuilt. If you don't know how to do this, it might not hurt to bring it in to a shop or have someone who has worked with these before show you how to do it. Does the tractor sound like its trying to strain to move the bucket, but it just doesn't move, or does moving the lever do absolutely nothing? There are several o-rings and packings in that control assembly that may have failed, blocking oil passages or preventing the valve assembly from moving properly.


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

control had one lever it got up and down and left and right on the control.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Not much info to go on! In regards to the bucket curl, check to see if one of your hydraulic quick couplers has come undone. Had that one happen to me while clearing some brush. The 3pt. hitch has a speed control knob some where under the seat, try turning it and see what happens. If you were clearing brush when this happen, check under your tractor to see if a branch is jamming any control valves. Bye


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

Where is the control valve located. What does it look like. Unable to find it


----------



## Pudler (Oct 26, 2011)

You have a controll valve for the loader and one for the three point cylinder.The loader control valve is in the loader lever housing and usually has nothing to do with the three point control.The three point control will have a steel line from the pump on the engine to it and is what the lever for the three point cylinder is conected to.You should check how the loader is conected to the hydraulic system,could be at pump,or from three point control valve or aux hydraulics.Try and rule out the loader in the system as the problem first,the problem could also be in the control valve for the three point.Here is a picture an Iseki with the three point valve removed.


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

Can it be my hydraulic pump be weak to make it all do that?


----------



## Pudler (Oct 26, 2011)

Your pump is lifting your loader,pump must be working.You could see if it will lift any weight.If not it does not mean a weak pump,the pump and your system has relief valves to keep the pressure below 3000 psi.If any relief valve is stuck open,you will not have much pressure.You can install a pressure guage,it should to T into line comming out of pump going to loader valve or three point valve.


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

What kind of hydraulic oil do I put in my iseki Tl2500?


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

Country Boy said:


> How is the bucket's hydraulics hooked into the tractor, and how do you control it? Is there a separate control valve for the loader, or do you use the auxiliary hydraulic controls on the tractor to move the loader. Do you have some pictures of the controls/hydraulics setup?
> 
> It almost seems like either a valve is stuck somewhere, preventing fluid from getting where it should be, or a pump has failed and isn't moving fluid. On a tractor that small, its doubtful you would have more than one hydraulic pump, so the second idea is less likely.
> 
> ...


Hey country boy here a pic of my control valve and my hydrauilc pump.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd suspect that the problem with the loader lies in the control valve in your first picture. That valve routes pressurized oil to the cylinders to make everything move, and if the loader raises and lowers, then its getting oil, but not routing it correctly. Its also possible that someone replaced hoses in the past and hooked them up backwards so that one cylinder on the bucket is trying to extend and the other contract at the same time. You'd probably hear the tractor's engine lug a bit as the hydraulics try to fight each other. If there is no change in the engine speed or sound when trying to move the bucket, then it almost has to be in that control valve.

As for the three point lift, if moving that knob in your last picture doesn't make any difference in how it works, then it could be an internal problem. I know on my 766 the lift wouldn't move with the lever, but if it lowered on its own from sitting (takes a couple weeks) it would snap right back up when you started the tractor. I worked the lever back and forth numerous times and it finally started working. It almost seemed like the system had gummed up from not being used in a long time. On my Internationals, if you have the draft control lever all the way up to the minimum draft setting, the three point won't lower. I had the draft control set to its maximum draft setting when moving the lever as I stated before, and that seemed to get things moving. I have to change the hydraulic oil as I don't know how old it is and how much dirt is in it.


----------

